# devfs avail 0B



## madal (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello all,

This might be easy, I installed FreeBSD with standard procedure. However I always get: 


```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
```


I know, devfs is a virtual filesystem that takes no space from the hard disk but how do i resolve this devfs using 100% capacity ? is there a way to do it ?

Madal


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 13, 2011)

Filesystems like devfs, procfs, linprocfs, etcetera, will always show 100% full. It's not an error and nothing needs to be done about it.


----------

